# Cpap :(



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like I may have to go down this route so wondering what the reality if it is like, bloody awful I imagine, I'm claustrophobic and have sensitive skin too.

Does they use much power for when we're in the van wilding?

I saw a bit about the micro CPAP, but it looks like it may possibly be just a clever scam :surprise:

How many sufferers do we have on here?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I've been on a CPAP machine for 3/4 years now. (Sleep Apnea)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It has certainly been mentioned on here several times, I am sure more detailed information will be posted, from what I can gather from research in the past for one member, there are 12v adaptors for SOME machines as this is more energy efficient than using an inverter to boost to 240v and then drop it down again for the machines operating voltage. I cannot remember the details but Mr Google may well be able to help.

I have known a couple of people who initially had worries but rapidly found it acceptable, it's like anything that is long term - you adjust and adapt to accommodate it.

Best wishes,

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John has been on CPAP for 10 years. Had a motorhome for since 2009. The mask now is much less claustrophobic than the initial one. 
Runs @12 volts, but through an invertor. We have 2 leisure batteries, solar 2x60w, manage 5 days off grid in the winter, much longer in the summer. 
We do sometimes, in winter if off grid, carry a generator, deisel heating is a bit of a killer on start up, we get round that by starting the engine for a few minutes. So far have not needed to use the genny for the CPAP, thankfully as would be antisocial.
It took him a bit ti get used to the mask, and finds it easier to sleep flat on his back, he sprawls, so we tend to sleep in separate beds. I find the noise of the machine, a gentle rhythmic hum, quite soothing and hypnotic so it doesn't bother me.
The benefits are great, no more falling asleep mid conversation, BP, with medication is now stable. For thse who are 'putting up with' sleep apnoea be aware that it places a strain on the heart and leads to high BP. Took me 7 years to convince John he needed treatment, we have never looked back. 
In process of him renewing C1 (70) have had more forms to fill in as rules on sleep apnoea have changed, one needs to have a GP review every year, John's reviews have always been done by the sleep apnoea clinic, fortunately yearly, wonder just how long it will take for the hospital to respond, GP has already done his and sent copies of the letters from the clinic. 
Please speak to the department about your feelings about the mask as there are quite a few versions available. No doubt they supply the cheapest.
Sue


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev is that your ONLY option? My sister had splints put in the back of her throat (under local) and she's never looked back. But there's cases and cases. Just asking before you go a route you don't want to have to go!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have o idea of my options, I confess to being worried, but my BP is mostly normal, so not worried about that part, am concerned about an early death or a stroke.

One point, do you have to wear the damned thing every night for ever or can you have the odd night off, I hope so as it's hardly a turn on is it.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Kev it is notifiable to DVLA, if you do not have a certain number of hours on the machine your licence can be revoked. Duty is now on medics to notify DVLA too.
Many years ago they used to do laser palatoplasty for snoring/sleep apnoea, I had this done with good results at the time. There was a less than 1% success rate so has been discontinued under NHS (information from sleep apnoea group which is run by his consultant).
John's BP was normal too for many years, he had it checked regularly as part of a works medical, went up within a few months to pretty severe levels.
No it is not sexy, well unless one has odd tastes, but can always be put on afterwards ;-)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

suedew said:


> Kev it is notifiable to DVLA, if you do not have a certain number of hours on the machine your licence can be revoked. Duty is now on medics to notify DVLA too.
> Many years ago they used to do laser palatoplasty for snoring/sleep apnoea, I had this done with good results at the time. There was a less than 1% success rate so has been discontinued under NHS (information from sleep apnoea group which is run by his consultant).
> John's BP was normal too for many years, he had it checked regularly as part of a works medical, went up within a few months to pretty severe levels.
> No it is not sexy, well unless one has odd tastes, but can always be put on afterwards ;-)


Yes I knew about the DVLA, thing, Peter mentioned it a few days ago on the 70+ licence thread, I have little way to go yet though for that.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My brother uses one. He finds the noise it makes very soothing 






Chris started to suffer with it but found losing weight helped him enormously. Now hardly even snores.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have o idea of my options, I confess to being worried, but my BP is mostly normal, so not worried about that part, am concerned about an early death or a stroke.
> 
> One point, do you have to wear the damned thing every night for ever or can you have the odd night off, I hope so as it's hardly a turn on is it.


Kev

Getting old is not sexy

What is , is knowing that you are in love and loved

You wear it when you sleep

andhopefully you are still awake for other things

and be grateful those other things are still possible

And it's only a mask you need to negotiate

The effects of cancer are much less forgiving

Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yes I knew about the DVLA, thing, Peter mentioned it a few days ago on the 70+ licence thread, I have little way to go yet though for that.


Not only for C1. it is notifiable, there are no restrictions and it does not affect insurance prices but you must notify DVLA and insurance company. Your doctor now has to so they will be aware.
The benefits of CPAP far outway the negatives, you could always play mask related dressing up games to enhance your bedtime routine :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

suedew said:


> Not only for C1. it is notifiable, there are no restrictions and it does not affect insurance prices but you must notify DVLA and insurance company. Your doctor now has to so they will be aware.
> The benefits of CPAP far outway the negatives, you could always play mask related dressing up games to enhance your bedtime routine :wink2:


Oh you naughty naughty girl

I'm shocked, shocked I tell you:wink2::wink2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's unfortunate for people with this issue, as it does come high on the medical list for DVLA, and they are getting more stringent with medicals now, much more than they used to be.

Hopefully the problems can be overcome, but GP's are now required to notify DVLA of known issues, you don't get the choice.

Peter


----------

